# Shorthair Puppy Wanted



## britta (Nov 19, 2006)

Looking for a female shorthair puppy - any litters out there? I'm in southeastern ND, but willing to put on some miles for a good pup! Thanks...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Look at Daisy and do a good deed

http://www.montanagspc.org/available_for_adoption.htm

Theres several good hunting dog prospect on there


----------



## psychohistory (Nov 19, 2006)

Have a litter of German Brittany Pointers (cross between German Wirehair and French Brittany) due in a couple of weeks. Post a reply if you are interested.
They should have coats a little shorter than regular Wirehairs, and will be great hunters. Try something new! And their price is negotiable...


----------



## brush_buster (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a litter with GSP Hall of Fame bloodlines including Dixieland's Rusty, Rawhide's Clown, and Beier's Evolution. There are two females left
$450 each. See pictures at:

http://quailslayer.tripod.com/shorthair_puppies/

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## gsp1 (Dec 18, 2006)

britta said:


> Looking for a female shorthair puppy - any litters out there? I'm in southeastern ND, but willing to put on some miles for a good pup! Thanks...


 Go to gsp1 profile and email if you are serious about a pup.


----------



## psychohistory (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey, the German Brittany Pointers were born and they are adorable, growing fast too. They look like German Wirehairs, but we are not sure whether their hair will grow out or be more like a Brittany's. Please post a reply and I'll give you my email if you are interested. They are great.


----------

